# Ten Things To Do Immediately If Your Identity Is Stolen



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2018)

Some steps to take if you find that your identity may have been stolen.  More here.  



> *What to Do If Your Identity Is Stolen*
> 
> 
> *1. Lockdown the problem account.* While there  are several ways to learn about an occurrence of identity theft,  unauthorized transactions on a financial account are often the first red  flag. Consumers may be contacted by their bank about unusual charges,  or they may see them on a statement. In that case, the first step is to  contact the financial institution, dispute the charges and ask to lock  or close the account.
> ...


----------

